# Stand Behind your Product



## rikas1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Boy, I'm glad my TiVos were obviously manufactured by some other company than the one which made yours! Since TiVo can't make a DVR that lasts for more than 12 months, obviously my S3 class Tivos which are 33 months, 28 months, and 20 months old, respectively, and which are performing perfectly must have been made by someone else. Admittedly, my 120 month old S1 TiVo, which is also still doing just fine, was made by Philips.


----------



## cloudycloud (Jun 5, 2007)

My series 2 never glitched, not once!
my series 3 has been great, Time Warner has been ass but I love my TiVo


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

Apparently I missed the whole thing here. What was the OP actually talking about? A box "breaking" just out of warranty or what? Oh well.... probably just fix the hard drive, just saying that since that seems to be the problem 90&#37; of the time.


----------

